# Middle name for Harry.....



## mummygiraffe

Really only have one boys name both DH and I agree on,but middle names are hard.

Our surname is Woodruff 

Cannot include......

Christopher ,David, Richard, Thomas, Joseph, Benjami, Samuel, Edward

I quite like William but can you have Harry William?


----------



## flubdub

I think Harry William is nice :)

Harry Daniel?


----------



## Avalanche

Harry William I think is too much considering the princes. 

Just a suggestion but Henry Woodruff is gorgeous and Harry is a nickname of Henry. 

As for middle names...

George
Michael
James
Edward
Alexander
Andrew
Oliver
Joseph
Christopher
Phillip
Samuel
Nathaniel 
Owen
Arthur
Graham/Graeme
Benjamin
Franklin
Isaac


----------



## flubdub

Ooooh Harry Oliver!


----------



## mummygiraffe

Thank guys

Can't do Oliver as HOW.

Forgot tomention also in'ca't use names' Edward. edward woodruff is a mouthful! 

Quite like Alexander


----------



## flubdub

Alexander is my eldest sons name :smug: Its my favourite name in the world!


----------



## iheartdaa

Harry James
Harry Alexander
Harry George
Harry Jacob
Harry Adam


----------



## EmyDra

I like Harry James. Harry William is a little bit royal but quite nice :haha:


----------



## mummygiraffe

it's my favourite combo but don't want automatic 'prince' popping into peoples heads.

I don't overly esp with it being other way round to how normally said 'william and harry'. 

Same issue with James. isn't that Potter's name combo?

Be alot easier if I had more than once 1st name choice! arghh. Damn teaching-puts you off every name


----------



## flubdub

mummygiraffe said:


> it's my favourite combo but don't want automatic 'prince' popping into peoples heads.
> 
> I don't overly esp with it being other way round to how normally said 'william and harry'.
> 
> Same issue with James. isn't that Potter's name combo?
> 
> Be alot easier if I had more than once 1st name choice! arghh. *Damn teaching-puts you off every name*

Haha I bet!!
Honestly, I didnt think of the Princes when you said it, so not everyone will!


----------



## KiansMummy

Harry william sounds nice, id use it!

I like these to
Harry James
Harry Dylan
Harry Zach
Harry Oliver
Harry Matthew
xx


----------



## ferens06

I think James is nice!


----------



## chanel

Alexander is always a good middle name i think, i can't really think of anything it wouldn't go with.

What i would add though is not to use your two top favourite names.. just in case you have another boy that you would like to name as your first sons middle name iyswim x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Harry Stephen 
Harry Michael


----------



## EmyDra

mummygiraffe said:


> it's my favourite combo but don't want automatic 'prince' popping into peoples heads.
> 
> I don't overly esp with it being other way round to how normally said 'william and harry'.
> 
> Same issue with James. isn't that Potter's name combo?
> 
> Be alot easier if I had more than once 1st name choice! arghh. Damn teaching-puts you off every name

LOL! Can't win!!! Hadn't even thought of that. I agree with Alexander being a great middle name, I almost used it myself.


----------



## mummygiraffe

chanel said:


> Alexander is always a good middle name i think, i can't really think of anything it wouldn't go with.
> 
> What i would add though is not to use your two top favourite names.. just in case you have another boy that you would like to name as your first sons middle name iyswim x



One reason I'm tempted actually for using 2 top names, this is baby #3 and hubby is off for his little operation next month haha


----------

